# What are the big names to look out for??



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

As mentioned in the welcome page, I own a Sage Barista Express, but have just bought a La Scala Eroica two group so that I can practice on my milk texturing along with my espresso making on a commercial machine.

I could use the grinder I have on the Sage, but would like to get a separate grinder to go with the machine. I've looked at the Mazzer SJ on flaebay, but wondering if there are others to look out for that are just as good or even better? I'm hoping to hold out and get one for a price of £200, but no luck yet.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

There are probably far too many to mention. Question: why do you need to practice on a commercial machine? Is it due to a career choice or just because you want to (nothing wrong with either). If it's the former then for the budget you would struggle to find anything to work in a commercial environment. But a used mazzer is a good start.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

If I'm honest I have been toying with the idea of opening a coffee house and eatery, but nothing is imminent, so the main reason is I want to be able to produce a decent cup of coffee for family and friends. I've been on a couple of courses and the machine was a lot easier to work on than the sage, it seems the wand either isn't as good, or I just needed to practise more on it? The wand on the sage only has one hole, whereas the others I've looked at all seem to have four, could that be why I'm struggling more on it?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The steam will be far more powerful, almost completely different technique. Seeing as I'm no where near expert myself on steaming milk then I shall refrain from offering advice! For your budget though a used mazzer would be ideal. I'm sure some others will come along and offer some other ideas, I have had no experience of anything else in that price area.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats what I thought, it was much easier to do on the Fiamma. I think I'll keep an eye out for a Mazzer unless anyone suggests anything else.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Super Jollys can be had for less than £200 if you keep an eye on eBay and the for sale section here sometimes. Probably unlikely to get anything better for that budget.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

risky said:


> Super Jollys can be had for less than £200 if you keep an eye on eBay and the for sale section here sometimes. Probably unlikely to get anything better for that budget.


 AS I'm yet to have the new machine plumbed in I'm in no rush, so have been putting in some silly offers on the buy it now. No luck as yet, best price has been £200. I'll keep looking for the time being


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Eroica machines come with 4 hole steam nozzles as standard. 2 hole nozzles are available which fit the Eroica.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I've only played with four hole nozzles. Whats the difference, besides the obvious, with the two hole? Does it make it hard/easier to texture?


----------

